# Celebrities and their cigars



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

After seeing the post "Churchill and his cigars" I got to thinking what did or do celeberties smoke. I read somewhere that Groucho Marx smoked Dunhill 411. What did others smoke like Mark Twain, Hemingway, etc.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Bill Clinton, Michael Jordan, Arnold Schwartzeneger. Just a few more iconic cigar smokers.

I know Jay-Z said his favorite cigar brand is Montecristo.

JFK's favorite I believe were H. Upmann Cuban Cigars. Right before he put the embargo up he had his personal assistance go out to every cigar shop in the area and buy every box of H. Upmann's he could find.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nickerson said:


> Bill Clinton, Michael Jordan, Arnold Schwartzeneger. Just a few more iconic cigar smokers.
> 
> I know Jay-Z said his favorite cigar brand is Montecristo.
> 
> JFK's favorite I believe were H. Upmann Cuban Cigars. Right before he put the embargo up he had his personal assistance go out to every cigar shop in the area and buy every box of H. Upmann's he could find.


Yep, JFK had Salinger get him 1,200 Petit Upmanns before signing the embargo.

It is said that Micheal Jordans favorite is the Monte #2.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

George Burns smoked El Productos. Although I don't know what brand Mark Twain smoked I do know that he was a fan of budget priced cigars that he bought at $4 a barrel.

"To me, almost any cigar is good that nobody else will smoke, and to me almost all cigars are bad that other people consider good."
Mark Twain


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

I am curious HOW MANY a day some of them smoked. From reading some of Twain's quotes he seemed to smoke one after another. I know George Burns supposedly smoked a lot but I also read toward his older years it was more of an unlit prop.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Yellowfever said:


> I am curious HOW MANY a day some of them smoked. From reading some of Twain's quotes he seemed to smoke one after another. I know George Burns supposedly smoked a lot but I also read toward his older years it was more of an unlit prop.


Supposedly Twain smoked around 22 cigars a day.


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Supposedly Twain smoked around 22 cigars a day.


That is nice to know. LOL I sometimes find myself trying to find out how many cigars people who live to be an old age smoke per day. I guess it is justification for myself.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Ward, Ferdinand. General Grant as I Knew Him. New York Herald (magazine section)
December 19, 1909, pp. 1-2

Ferdinand Ward

*General Grant As I Knew Him*



> Often I have been asked if General Grant was a drinking man. He was anything but that. He very seldom touched any liquor except ale, and he drank that sparingly and at rare intervals. As is well known, he smoked incessantly. I have known him to go to bed with a heavy Havana in his mouth, put out the lights and continue smoking for a time in the dark. He would never finish this nightcap cigar, but when it was about half done he would put it somewhere where it might be reached easily in the morning.
> The first thing he did when he awakened was to get this stub and light it. Sometimes he would smoke another whole cigar before breakfast. Luncheon and dinner usually interrupted his smoking, and he would put his half finished cigar aside, to be resumed immediately upon finishing his meal. When he came to the office I always had twenty-five of his favorite three for fifty cent cigars ready for him, and invariably he smoked them all during the day.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Yep, JFK had Salinger get him 1,200 Petit Upmanns before signing the embargo.


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

Just today, Chad "Johnson" OchoCinco said on his Twitter live feed that he likes Padron and Rocky Pattel...


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

For your reading enjoyment: http://camachocigars.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/camacho-winston-churchill.pdf


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

does Demi Moore smoke White Owl?
yowza!


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

Daustin333 said:


> For your reading enjoyment/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the link to the book, that was interesting.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Great video.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Supposedly Twain smoked around 22 cigars a day.


Good LORD!

I remember watching a documentary on the presidents and Rutherford B. Hayes smoked about 30 a day!

He must have smoked 2+ an hour...

Unbelievable...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nickerson said:


> Good LORD!
> 
> I remember watching a documentary on the presidents and Rutherford B. Hayes smoked about 30 a day!
> 
> ...


You got to remember that the big RG, long cigar fad is a recent phenomenon. I imagine that the cigars they smoked then were nowhere near the size they are now.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

tzaddi said:


>


Great video


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

madurolover said:


> You got to remember that the big RG, long cigar fad is a recent phenomenon. I imagine that the cigars they smoked then were nowhere near the size they are now.


Yeah I hear ya. I'm use to the standard robusto size cigar which is usually 5x50. If you look at all the older cuban brands and stuff, most their ring gauges are in the 40's.

Not to mention these guys wouldn't nub their cigars I'm sure, but still it is an amazing number.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

It is hard to grasp what that would have been like...one day you can buy your favorite cigar and the next day *POOF* not anymore. I guess the closest thing that would come of that now is if a company discontinued a certain band. Even than though, you would have advance warning and be able to stock up while there are still supplies left.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

I read a quote from G.Burns somewhere that he smoked 8-10 cigars a day.


----------

